# Leslie's Coffee House



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Guys- if you take a peek in my new diary entitled "Leslie's diary- FOR REAL" you will see the reason for this thread.  I am opening a "coffeeshop" where everyone can exchange greetings and babble and be pornal and stuff! I look forward to having fun with you guys! Pls feel free to check out the journal- but pls keep it to Fitness only and bring your pornalities and such in here! and so with the Mornin greetings :

Good morning Princess, Butterfly, Natural Tan, TGKFour, TwinP, Kuso, PitBoss, Jbo, W8lfter, Craig777, and if I forgot anyone- I am sorry its REAL early and I haven't finshed my coffee


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Leslie.  

I read in your real journal that we could come here for a hot one. Well that describes you pretty well. When can I come get you.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

How do you guys do that?? Everything turns so pornal around here!  How are you today? I am TIRED. I was up late last night. Brought my dogs(Maltese and Boston Terrier-who looks like a Boxer) to meet 2 of my coworkers dogs(Boxers) since he will be "boarding" the dogs for us while we are in Vegas! After much extended barking- no one was agressive- Thank god! Now they have a nice place to stay at and two new friends! Needless to say- I missed the gym- now I  will have to go SAT


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Leslie2196*
> 
> How do you guys do that?? Everything turns so pornal around here!



Must be a gift I guess.   

I am doing good today.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Good morning Leslie


  Godd morninng Fade- This belongs in HERE!!! I made a new journal for fitness talk ONLY and created the coffee house for my greetings I look fwd to every morning! I was missing out on too much fitness advice!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

Morn`n Les


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Thank you Kuso! Morning to you too!!! Feeling better today??


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

Hair of the dog always works  

Wasn`t too good this morning tough  

And how are you??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

TIRED TOO-!!!Thank god its FRiday- not all of us have 3 day weekends!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

LOL  I kinda wish I did something with my Friday rather than spend it hungover though  

Oh well.......if I`m lucky I may just have next Friday off too


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

I'M TIRED TOOO!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 day weekends? Is that the norm???? or special holiday? You didn't tell me it was National Sake Holiday?


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I'M TIRED TOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




No....I just got lucky with my schedual this month....thats all. 

Probably back to a usual week next month.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Morning all!!!  Me no sleep... a good thing and a bad thing. So that means from Thursday 6am until Saturday 9am I will have gotten a total of.... 6 hours sleep and 1 one hour nap. ouch. 


I see the pornal lounge didn't last... guess the idea of bikini clad employees and the 24 hour porn channel wasn't appealing.. LOL 

I like this place better


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_while we are in Vegas!



You have GOT to try the buffet at the Alladin!!!  Absolutely the best in town.  $20 is slightly higher than most others but it's WELL worth it.  Get there before 6:00 PM to avoid most of the crowd.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You have GOT to try the buffet at the Alladin!!!  Absolutely the best in town.  $20 is slightly higher than most others but it's WELL worth it.  Get there before 6:00 PM to avoid most of the crowd.



I like the Seafood Buffet at the RIO.  YUMMMMMMMMMY for my TUMMMY!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You have GOT to try the buffet at the Alladin!!!  Absolutely the best in town.  $20 is slightly higher than most others but it's WELL worth it.  Get there before 6:00 PM to avoid most of the crowd.


 I don't care about $- I will win it back Nvr been IN the Aladin- I love buffets I will def check it out!Thanks

Mochy- The RIo is where I ate last year- it was AWESOME! YUM YUM. Will be there again as well... Oh boy this is NOT gonna be good....I will have to do ALOT of dancing and "night" aerobics to make up for all the eatting


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Morning all!!!  Me no sleep... a good thing and a bad thing. So that means from Thursday 6am until Saturday 9am I will have gotten a total of.... 6 hours sleep and 1 one hour nap. ouch.
> 
> I like this place better



Yea the whole fridge thing took alot outta me too


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_I like the Seafood Buffet at the RIO.  YUMMMMMMMMMY for my TUMMMY!



 I couldn't agree more...............but the LINES!!!!!   

I judge casinos by the cocktail waitresses and their uniforms.  The RIO is by FAR the best.   (You said this was where we were supposed to be pornal.   )


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_Yea the whole fridge thing took alot outta me too



Pitboss, you do this line justice or I'm gonna come stand on your own desk and knock the SHIAT outta you!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Yea the whole fridge thing took alot outta me too



Can you put that into a little detailed story for me... just so I can constantly read it for a little refresher and self motivation


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_Yea the whole fridge thing took alot outta me too



Fine, I'll do it for you.

**Pitboss' response to Leslie:  The way I remember it the whole thing put a lot INTO you.  **


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Fine, I'll do it for you.
> 
> **Pitboss' response to Leslie:  The way I remember it the whole thing put a lot INTO you.  **



On you.. not in you!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_On you.. not in you!!!!



Sorry.  Bad assumption on my part.  Ahhhh...............So THAT'S the PB she's "licking" in front of the refridgerator.     A bit of PB gravy to go with her muffins, eh? 









Damn PB, you're one sick dude.  I don't know if my innocent mind can take much more of your pornality.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> How do you guys do that?? Everything turns so pornal around here!



and you are asking us how it happens??????? 

So which was better? The strawberries dipped in the champagne poured on your belly then dipped in the powdered sugar or the honey and whip cream fight???  I did like the clean up part after that best though


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Sorry.  Bad assumption on my part.  Ahhhh...............So THAT'S the PB she's "licking" in front of the refridgerator.     A bit of PB gravy to go with her muffins, eh?



Okay now that's even too pornal for me... at least on a public board it's too pornal. Now PM's, IM and emails... well that's not even close to how pornal I can be!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Bad assumption on my part.  Ahhhh...............So THAT'S the PB she's "licking" in front of the refridgerator.     A bit of PB gravy to go with her muffins, eh?
> ...



OK this Is THE most pornal post- ALBOB you are one sick puppY!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> OK this Is THE most pornal post- ALBOB you are one sick puppY!



Yes he is!!! I always wondered why he shows up at my work wearing a trench coat....  now I know, he is truely a perv!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Okay now that's even too pornal for me... at least on a public board it's too pornal. Now PM's, IM and emails... well that's not even close to how pornal I can be!!!



Yeah!  RIGHT!    By the way, same threat, different subject.  Don't even THINK about send ME on of "those" PM's, IM's or e-mails.  I know how carried away you can get.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah!  RIGHT!    By the way, same threat, different subject.  Don't even THINK about send ME on of "those" PM's, IM's or e-mails.  I know how carried away you can get.



See Leslie's last post... still applies... even more so with teh above quote.. for you to even think I'd email you about sexual fantsies....  get help, get help soon!! Don't let it ruin your retirement.. it's so close.  Oh and stay far away from the all boys schools... heck stay away the girls schools too!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_OK this Is THE most pornal post- ALBOB you are one sick puppY!



Looks like my work here is done.  You all have a wonderful weekend.   



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_get help, get help soon!! Don't let it ruin your retirement



Why do you think they're making me retire?  Apparently I've spent too much time around Marines and am now beyond help.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_OK this Is THE most pornal post- ALBOB you are one sick puppY!



After reading this for the fourth time I now notice you didn't say anything about that being a BAD thing.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Leslie remember this YOUR coffee house.. "you have the right to refuse service"...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Well aren't we all getting a little rowdy in here.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Leslie remember this YOUR coffee house.. "you have the right to refuse service"...



That'll be the day, a beautiful woman services YOU in front of a refridgerator but refuses ME service???  I think NOT!!! 
 


(You wouldn't really do that, would you Leslie?   )


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That'll be the day, a beautiful woman services YOU in front of a refridgerator but refuses ME service???  I think NOT!!!
> 
> 
> (You wouldn't really do that, would you Leslie?   )




She obviously isn't aware of your coffee consumption... which does even rival your food consumption


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Leslie - You have to also go to Cesears Palace.  This too me is the ultimate cheat - The Cheescake Factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I go there and just get 1 slice and they are so yummy!  They have something like 30 different kinds

ALMOST (any you see I used the word almost) better than SEX!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Leslie - You have to also go to Cesears Palace.  This too me is the ultimate cheat - The Cheescake Factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I go there and just get 1 slice and they are so yummy!  They have something like 30 different kinds
> ...



I have a ton of these around me... great food too!!!  I usually have to have at least two slices because I can't choose just one flavor!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Leslie - You have to also go to Cesears Palace.  This too me is the ultimate cheat - The Cheescake Factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I go there and just get 1 slice and they are so yummy!  They have something like 30 different kinds
> ...


I live 2 min away from aCheescake Factory!- I found out ea slice hads 45 g FAT  But its some good shiat!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

If you're in Ceasar's and in the Forum shops anyway, go to the Stage Deli.  You want a sandwich?  Trust me, order HALF a sandwich.  You'll still carry some home in a doggie bag.  They're HUGE!!!  And if you like carrot cake you'll be in heaven.  The good part is you get to walk around the Forum shops to burn off the 10,000 calories you just ate.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Leslie, I saw in your diary that w8 is already on your butt about 5 meals instead of 6. Well can't say as I blame her, I wouldn't mind being on your butt.  oops did I say that.

Well anyways, to get the good fats instead of flax you can use Udo's which tastes pretty good or heavy whipping cream. Just two alternatives to PB (Peanut Butter).


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Man oh man - I am gonna have a lot of cardio to do after this trip...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Leslie, I saw in your diary that w8 is already on your butt about 5 meals instead of 6. Well can't say as I blame her, I wouldn't mind being on your butt.  oops did I say that.
> 
> Well anyways, to get the good fats instead of flax you can use Udo's which tastes pretty good or heavy whipping cream. Just two alternatives to PB (Peanut Butter).


 hey Craig!  NoOne but my boss on my ass today!! 
I do use heaby whipping cream in the shake and have no prob w. all PB- But  I know its not good! WHAT THE HELL IS UDO???
Everyone here uses that shiat!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Man oh man - I am gonna have a lot of cardio to do after this trip...



I'd offer to help but I think I've reached my pornality quota for the day.   Don't sweat it, a good cheat day or three (Or, in my case, a month.) is good for the body and mind.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Udo's oil. I buy mine at Cost Plus Nutrition. Is there someplace you can get supplements, they should have Udo's oil. It will be refrigerated. 

Lucky boss.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Its a good thing I don't have a Cheesecake Factory near me or I would be in some serious trouble.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_ WHAT THE HELL IS UDO???  Everyone here uses that shiat!



It's a specific bran of flax seed oil that supposedly tastes pretty good.  Unlike the normal stuff that tastes like liquid grass.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Lucky boss.



GET OUT OF MY BRAIN!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

I've never tried UDO's, is it any good?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

w8lifter swears by it..............................On the other hand, she DID marry mmafiter sooooooooo


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

MAN LESLIE~ THESE GUYS LUV YOU!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Have u been in the MIRAGE in Vegas? Thats one of my faves! We stayed there last year! Very Tropical!~! HAVE FUN GIRL!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

I just found out I am going to Lake Havasu, AZ for a week vacation at the end of July!  YEAH!!!!!  I love it there.  Great party city.  Now I really better get my ass into shape.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Have u been in the MIRAGE in Vegas? Thats one of my faves! We stayed there last year! Very Tropical!~! HAVE FUN GIRL!


Hey Princess- You are here! You must be BUSY today! When I go out to LV I don't stay in a hotel. My uncle is never home cause he travel on cruise ships to the islands, Japan ect all year. He is an entertainer-somewhat- He works for Legends and impersonates Neil Diamond Seriously he does! He bought a beautiful house and never is home to use it- so my BF and I take plenty advantage! Its pretty convienent and 10 min from the strip!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I just found out I am going to Lake Havasu, AZ for a week vacation at the end of July!  YEAH!!!!!  I love it there.  Great party city.  Now I really better get my ass into shape.


Mochy are you gonna try Figure once you get back to NH?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Maybe, I was thinking I might try cutting for my vacation in a way that I would cut for a competition.  See if I could handle it.  Does that make sense.  Anyway, if anybody could give me some ideas, changes in my diet anything.  I want to wear the thong!


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> It's a specific bran of flax seed oil that supposedly tastes pretty good.  Unlike the normal stuff that tastes like liquid grass.



Actually, it`s a blend of oils.

It has Flaxseed, sunflower, sesame, rice germ, bran, evening primrose, etc......................and still taste like shyt IMHO


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

Is this place closed already?????


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I am sorry Leslie, I know this is your real diary, but next time you relax by the pool could you get someone to take pictures. Have a good day.



Morning Craig! Very cute....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Still haven't been able to find UDo's or Safflower mayo?!
Miss Ledix--do they have it at whole foods??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning all!!!  

Wow interesting weekend.. wish I had time to sleep!!

Hey Leslie sweetie... get that tight little bod over here and hook me up with hot coffee


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

cum'in right up


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

I think I need a refill.... LOL 


Gee this place is empty today  

No one to flirt with. Sucks coffee and no flirting on the side


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Gee this place is empty today
> 
> No one to flirt with.



I'm here.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> I'm here.



Now freaking wonder there isn't any business!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

1) Me
2) In a coffee house
3) No business???

4)  Yeah, RIGHT!!!   No clientele?  Maybe, but no business?  I think not.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Pitboss,

I think you are right, has to be Albob because I have seen the waitress and she is hotter than the coffee.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Pitboss,
> 
> I think you are right, has to be Albob because I have seen the waitress and she is hotter than the coffee.



No doubt!!!!! I'm gonna start ordering Iced Coffee... Leslie has to dig deep in the cooler to get the ice and in that bathing suit.. well just say she is a little perkier when she brings my drink!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

whoa whoa! Been busy at work!- but I guess you're keeping yourself occupied...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> whoa whoa! Been busy at work!- but I guess you're keeping yourself occupied...



If I answer that.. "in more ways than one" you'll get some perverted thought and that's just not Kosher.... LOL 

Hi Leslie...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_ that's just not Kosher....



Hey, what kind of coffee house is this???


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Leslie-

Glad you reopened for business over here.....

Perhaps you could re-post the picture of yourself so we all feel at home again? When's the Vegas trip going down?

TGK


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

TGK, I lightened it some.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi PitBoss and TGKFour! I reopened but will be closing in 10min!
Vegas--can't wait...My flight is friday night at 840PM...I arrive in LV at 12midnight....Really looking fwd to it!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance Leslie but, what's that big ass trophy behind you in the picture for?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

thanks craig!!

you gotta give us the blow by blow when you return.......

Have a great night tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

No need for THAT!!! TGKFour!
Let's not start with the pic again....Please
Albob-the trophies are from car shows--not mine.


----------



## Craft (Jun 24, 2002)

Errrrrr....

Hmmmm...  wow? 

You look fantastic!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad to see you guys stopped by-- I guess no one else loves me


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Errrrrr....
> 
> Hmmmm...  wow?
> ...



Thanks craft- you look pretty cool in YOUR avatar too!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Leslie, on the blow by blow........I didn't mean it in the bad way.......Now I am pornalizing my own stuff subconsciously..... this is getting bad.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Glad to see you guys stopped by-- I guess no one else loves me



Huh???? Why do you think we all hang around here and drink pots of coffee??? I sure don't do it to flirt with Albob!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Leslie, on the blow by blow........I didn't mean it in the bad way.......Now I am pornalizing my own stuff subconsciously..... this is getting bad.


What's even worse is I pornalized it myself as I read it! You need to reread your reply before hitting SUBMIT to minimze the pornality!!!!


Pitboss...you are a dah-ling!


----------



## bubbasr (Jun 25, 2002)

Leslie Have fun in Vegas and make sure you visit my money I left in August of 99. Walk the strip it is great, we stayed at the M G M nice place. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bubbasr *_
> Leslie Have fun in Vegas and make sure you visit my money I left in August of 99. Walk the strip it is great, we stayed at the M G M nice place. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


LOL....Thanks! I can't wait-3 more days! 

BTW- I think some of my money is there from 99 too-! That's the last time I was there too!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah, we love you!! I just didn't need to see your pic again!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Glad to see you guys stopped by-- I guess no one else loves me



hey, I stopped by yesterday only to be ignored, and refused service


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yeah, we love you!! I just didn't need to see your pic again!!


 
Good morning Dg806!
I know- that was totally uncalled for!!! The nerve- can we delete it??
You do love me!


----------



## bubbasr (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yeah, we love you!! I just didn't need to see your pic again!!



Well that was the first time I saw her pic. and it looked Yummy


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

I think I'll sit here at this table,I see that AlBurnt is trying to hog da joint...
Hi Lesli 
Could I get a Jumbo Latter,please...
Looking good Lesli,butt you must do something about your clientelle,some of them are,well...Need I say anything?  
So,what is today's subject?Or who is da target today?


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Glad to see you guys stopped by-- I guess no one else loves me


Hmmmmmm,what is wrong with everybody,how could they not love ya???? 
Gotta be blind or sumting


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

Looking at her pic almost blinded me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Leslie,do you card people in here,dat kid dat calls himself Rosco,is he old 'nuff to be here in this establishment?
Kids!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

with women looking like her...........probably not!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...Where is da hostesse of this here establishment???
Is there any particular hours that she is here?
Rosco,I'm sure you're too young to be here!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey sugar, I can take your picture down if you would like, but I don't think all the guys have been able to drool all over their keyboards yet. That just wouldn't be fair.  

Good morning Leslie.


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

You know, the service in this place is really bad.....if it wasn`t for the hot waitress I don`t think I`d cum back again


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

LMFOA! Hey all! Nice to meet you Dero! I have been swamped but now I can breathe again!!!! How's your days goin?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmmmm...Where is da hostesse of this here establishment???
> Is there any particular hours that she is here?
> Rosco,I'm sure you're too young to be here!!!



Well I sure would like to be a little younger!! Leslie, can you help me out on this one???


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey sugar, I can take your picture down if you would like, but I don't think all the guys have been able to drool all over their keyboards yet. That just wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Good morning Leslie.


Eh!!!! What are you talking about?????
Taking the pic down...




WHY?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah, that's the only reson we're still here........sure can't get service!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok this is the deal - if the pic stays- Rosco stays and Albob is on probation!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMFOA! Hey all! Nice to meet you Dero! I have been swamped but now I can breathe again!!!! How's your days goin?


Hiya Leslie,sorry to hear dat you have been  swamped 
My day,he,he...is simply GREAT!!!Another day off!!!!
Woohoo!!!!
How's your afternoon looking like?

Butt looking at dat Rosco fellow's avatar,don't you think he's kida young to be here???
About dat latter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yozza!!!!!!!!!




Later...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll stay sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Hiya Leslie,sorry to hear dat you have been  swamped
> My day,he,he...is simply GREAT!!!Another day off!!!!
> ...


 hEY dERO -LOVE THE SMILEY W/ THE MUG!: Afternoon should be a little slower...I hope. Stop pickin on my boy Rosco Another day off- what is it you do thatu get so many days off? I think I have seen your pic too-you have long hair and ride a bike right?


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Yup,dat's moi!!!Long hair and a bike!!!!
I'm a sound board operator aka a sound guy!!!
I work in a  Art Center up here in Ottawa Ontario,(theatre,classical concerts,ROCK concerts,dance as in ballet...)
It's called the National Art Centre.
Love my job...
During the summer time it slacks off(so do I!!!!)which permits me to ride my MTB!!!
Re:. Rosco...I just would not want you to get into some kind of trouble 'cus you have some juvenile delinquant hanging around dis here fine establishment!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> TGK, I lightened it some.
> 
> Where there used to be a pic of Leslie,just use your imagination!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Dero....are these supposed to be pulsating nipples???


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

kuso...whatever you want them to be...     












Oh,and BTW...Dis is da way I whistle!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

Morning all.....  and Hi Leslie


----------



## jk35 (Jun 25, 2002)

WOW!!!!  I think i'm in love!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

Morning Pitboss- I mean Good afternoon!
About the enlarged, enlightened ect pic-----
You guys really need to MOVE on to something else! 
  PLEASE! I am at work and I click on this thread and a HUGE me comes on the screen- no one here needs to see that!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning Pitboss- I mean Good afternoon!
> About the enlarged, enlightened ect pic-----
> You guys really need to MOVE on to something else!
> PLEASE! I am at work and I click on this thread and a HUGE me comes on the screen- no one here needs to see that!



Good afternoon.... 

Good point about you're pic, most of us never think about people surfing while at work....  but I will admit that if someone is walking into my office I'd be sitting here with a huge smile looking at you.. a smile so infectious that they wouldn't even comment that I was screwing around at work and then seeing your pic they too would smile, and the smile would go from one officeto another office to another. Before you know it everyone is sitting around with this silly smile on their face and I can continue sitting here playing on the Internet... 

























yeah okay that was a little silly..


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes ma'am.  

Hey Dero, how about you and I remove the img link.  

Leslie, I think I need a good spanking.   Just kidding.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

OK, I took our pinup girl down on the last page.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you 

Pitboss......well, you're cracking


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Re:. Rosco...I just would not want you to get into some kind of trouble 'cus you have some juvenile delinquant hanging around dis here fine establishment!!!!



Don't worry Dero! I'm in good with the police!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thank you
> 
> Pitboss......well, you're cracking



Cracking huh??? No silly that's age catching up to me.. wrinkles you know. Some call the laugh lines...


Have to ask what are your measurments.. or actually what is your waist??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Have to ask what are your measurments.. or actually what is your waist??




Ok....I confess! I wondered the same thing!!!! How about all the measurements???


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Hey Dero, how about you and I remove the img link.
> ...


Done!! Do I get a good spanking TOO????


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Don't worry Dero! I'm in good with the police!!!!!


Oh yeah,dat's right you're a weekend ocifer,DOH,I forgot!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK, I took our pinup girl down on the last page.


Me too,the good side won over the dark side of me...
Had a major internal fight


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Me too,the good side won over the dark side of me...
> Had a major internal fight



Still don't help...........it's stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Eh...I can think of a million and one WAAAAAAAAAAAY worst things to have stuck in my head!!!  
1-starting with a pic of Super AlBald.
2-another pic of AlBurnt
3-...



see what I mean?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Eh...I can think of a million and one WAAAAAAAAAAAY worst things to have stuck in my head!!!
> 1-starting with a pic of Super AlBald.
> 2-another pic of AlBurnt
> ...



Uh was this in your list??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

LMAO... damn pic is a year old already. Can't wait to do a new one..  Think I'll go for aa black cape and boxer briefs...  ya think?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

LMAO- glad you guys are having fun! PB- you need red underwear and a blue cape w/ a big P on your chest!

as for measurements- don't know what any are! And I am supposed to monitor my fat loss?...


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Actually,dat one had not come to mind...BUTT now dat you brought it up...He,he...
SUPER PB
Let me see if I can dig out the pics I had in mind of ...you'll see

Where is the old buzzard?
No sense of making fun of him when he's not here...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMAO- glad you guys are having fun! PB- you need red underwear and a blue cape w/ a big P on your chest!
> 
> as for measurements- don't know what any are! And I am supposed to monitor my fat loss?...



Hmm red and blue??  I was thinking PB on my chest or at least on my cape. 

you don't know your measurments??? Hmmm well we are men and we were thinking of numbers that mean something to the male species....  and I'll guess.  

I think you said you were tall?? like 5-8 or 5-9???
so thinking that... 36-24-36


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

Well take a guess or we might start guessing for you!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

hey, wow. Leslie...where'd you come from?
Damn, go away for a few days, and all kinds of good things happen..


Having to limit my typing, I dinked up my wrist again from two days of paddling and restrained an old snow boarding injury.

I've got a wrap on my wrist, but isn't helping much. The guys are asking what happened, but before I can tell them what actually happened, they come back with some snyde comment about me, uhm...taking care of too much personal business...
bastards...guess they know me, eh?


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey, wow. Leslie...where'd you come from?
> Damn, go away for a few days, and all kinds of good things happen..
> 
> ...


I don't really know you and I could...



























BUTT I won't, 




I let my smillies say it for me... 
Heel fast Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

thanks, dero-
no gym, nothing.
bummer.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi Burner! I know somewhat how you feel. Sounds like you're real active!
Der0 - where the hell do you get your smilies from?  

PB- I only know I am 5'10- don't know the rest- will find out soon......After I get back from LV...I am scared to see what will happen to this thread when I am gone


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Leslie,don't worry about the coffee house it will stay 
STATUS QUO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

hey leslie!
I'm sorta kinda active.
With the Rocky Mountains right here, I have to utilize them! Just wish I had a hiking partner.

5'10"? 
Wow...someone I could really look 'up' to!


how 'bout that, even in my pain, I can still belt out the stupid jokes...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

that was soooooooooo CORNY Burner! 
Be careful on those mountains ! (Shut up pornal minds!)


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey leslie!
> I'm sorta kinda active.
> With the Rocky Mountains right here, I have to utilize them! Just wish I had a hiking partner.
> ...


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> that was soooooooooo CORNY Burner!
> Be careful on those mountains ! (Shut up pornal minds!)


(Leslie,who you talking to?)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

Ha!
I am the king or corn!
Just wait until I get my wrist back to normal! I will be able to resume all, um..activities..and the source of my inspirations shall again flow!


and actually, to be 'pornal'...you might have been prompted to type: Be careful on 'these' mountains...and of course, I would have taken that as in invitation and started looking up prices at cheaptickets.com to take you up on that offer!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Leslie...Your box is full...



YOUR MAIL BOX!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

ok Leslie..........
Breast 36d??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

dero- my box is empty now! 

DG806- would n't u love to know!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

"DG806- would n't u love to know!"

**I would!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> PB- I only know I am 5'10- don't know the rest- will find out soon......After I get back from LV...I am scared to see what will happen to this thread when I am gone




Actually I'm really just interested in your waist size. For your height you have a very good waistline. A lot of women tend to get the straigher hips and lose the hourglass shape. 

Oh and I can only suggest that you find asuitable replacement to run your coffee house... Ms L would not be suitable!!! Personally I don't think you have enough employees and should really get this place rocking.. Butterfly, Princess, Sosunni, Lina, Esi, etc, etc....   just not enough Estrogen to keep return customers uhm cumming!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is a PORNAL coffee house!!!!!!! We want topless waitresses!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yeah, this is a PORNAL coffee house!!!!!!! We want topless waitresses!



DG you just ain't get it son. How do you know what Leslie is wearing?? Right now she could be sitting at home typing away, away a great time here at IM, completely butt naked just like me!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

lmfao!
 BTW here are your spankings(thanks to dero )






and esp for Dg806





no- seriously




I love ya guys!





Wow these stupid little thingys are addicting!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes they are!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> lmfao!
> BTW here are your spankings(thanks to dero )
> 
> ...





Thanks Baby!!!! I needed that!!! Ooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> DG you just ain't get it son. How do you know what Leslie is wearing?? Right now she could be sitting at home typing away, away a great time here at IM, completely butt naked just like me!



PB.......if she is I don't want to know it!!!!!  
My poor heart couldn't take it!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> lmfao!
> BTW here are your spankings(thanks to dero )
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh...I like it!!!You're welcume Leslie!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

'morning ALL!!!!How is everybody on this fine,fine day?I got the coffee ready,since Leslie is pro'bly not up yet...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

I love walking in here first thing in the morning.... just sucks I have to see all of your ugly mugs before noon!!!!!  LOL

Exception being Leslie of course and any other female who just happens to stroll in


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

no I am up---been up...I am at work though I wish I was home sleeping!
Good morning guys!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

Aah jee thanks PB...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thank Gawd I love myself...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> no I am up---been up...I am at work though I wish I was home sleeping!
> Good morning guys!


I woke up early today.. then was up and now I'm not... LOL 

Sleeping?? What the heck is that???


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> I woke up early today.. then was up and now I'm not... LOL
> 
> Sleeping?? What the heck is that???


I'm not gonna ask,I just don't wanna know...TMI!!!
 



I was up,now I'm not...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

Wow Leslie - you still got this thread alive.  Popular Gal!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Wow Leslie - you still got this thread alive.  Popular Gal!



Sweet another hottie waitress!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually Mochy- I have taken a back seat - The guys are having fun making fun of each other and being pornal on their own!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Actually Mochy- I have taken a back seat - The guys are having fun making fun of each other and being pornal on their own!



Oh hell no!!!! I'm heading to Starbucks................


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

LMAO- how you doing today Pitboss? How is the Amanda saga coming along?  i see Jbo and Mochy are giving ya a hard time


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMAO- how you doing today Pitboss? How is the Amanda saga coming along?  i see Jbo and Mochy are giving ya a hard time


Hey I'm not complaining...  love it when they are both giving me a hard time at once!!! 

I have no problems with what people say in my journal. It's their opinions on the subject and I respect that. If you notice I do not come back on any response and try to debate or argue what they have said. I just continue pouring out my mad thoughts. LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah and I just read your last one - YUP Mad thoughts.  I would definately have to agree!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh yea two hotties here now.  

Hello ladies.


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

It's a mad,mad world out there!!!
Talking of a mad world,anybody know what's up with AlBob?
It's been a couple days now,dat I have not seen his MUGG at da table.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Yeah and I just read your last one - YUP Mad thoughts.  I would definately have to agree!



Hmm not sure if mad thoughts would be exactly correct...  but you'd read that last one a couple of times, or hell read all my posts through there and you'd swear all I was trying to do was actually live in a "porno" 

Remeber that movie with .. John Ritter I think where his life was entirely based on televisions shows. I think that was it... 

yeah that's my life but with porn!!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It's a mad,mad world out there!!!
> Talking of a mad world,anybody know what's up with AlBob?
> It's been a couple days now,dat I have not seen his MUGG at da table.



I do believe he is in Long Beach Ca for school... either that or the Air Force too me seriously when I suggested his homosexual advances towards me and suggested that they send him to the Navy!!!


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 26, 2002)

So this is where everyone is hanging!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmm not sure if mad thoughts would be exactly correct...  but you'd read that last one a couple of times, or hell read all my posts through there and you'd swear all I was trying to do was actually live in a "porno"
> ...



PORN with a PLOT!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by King Penguin *_
> So this is where everyone is hanging!


EH KP!!!!How are things accross da pond?Riding much DUDE?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

> *Originally Posted By King Penguin-*
> 
> 
> So this is where everyone is hanging!



KP- Hanging isn't always the correct word in here- if you go back a few pages, a few people got themselves fairly erect.........


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I do believe he is in Long Beach Ca for school... either that or the Air Force too me seriously when I suggested his homosexual advances towards me and suggested that they send him to the Navy!!!


Can he float?


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> EH KP!!!!How are things accross da pond?Riding much DUDE?




A little...been out today (got a flat..... )..put the back wheel in the lake......but the weathers been good ...and it was GREAT not to work ALL DAY......


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> 
> 
> KP- Hanging isn't always the correct word in here- if you go back a few pages, a few people got themselves fairly erect.........



I can relate to that.....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Can he float?



I don't know do whales float or sink???  ouch!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> PORN with a PLOT!


Hey Mochy you wanna get a table over there in the corner and we can discuss this a little more in detail... too hard talking through this bunch.. a little too loud!!! 


Lets see Porn with a plot??  No my life is more like no real plot but always leads to porn!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Hey Mochy you wanna get a table over there in the corner and we can discuss this a little more in detail... too hard talking through this bunch.. a little too loud!!!
> 
> ...


Sorrrrrrrry!!!
Eh,no probsWe'll just move over --------------->there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOW'S DAT PB? BETTER??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

Leslie!!!!!!!!!!!! No more caffiene for Dero!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

Grrrrrr...first da sugar,now da caffeine... 
You don't want dat 
 I hate rainny days!!!Specially when I'M OFF FROM WORK!!!
I could be riding my bike!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Grrrrrr...first da sugar,now da caffeine...
> You don't want dat
> I hate rainny days!!!Specially when I'M OFF FROM WORK!!!
> I could be riding my bike!!!



I was gonna ask why you can't ride in the rain... but then I remember how easy it is to get pnuemona at your age...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

You guys are terrible!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

who is the King Penguin? 
and NO porn has a plot- and all have the same ending!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> and NO porn has a plot- and all have the same ending!


What?? Cum on now. 

Leslie watched porn??????


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

No,no,no...I don't ride in da rain 'cause I'm environmently friendly...Which means that if you ride your bike on da trails WHILE it's raining,you do more damage to them and on da long run,you are just asking for trouble!!!
We(mountain bikers) have 'nuff problems keeping our access open to various trails,butt dat is a whole different can of worms!!!
I could write a book on dat.Our sport(mountain biking )does not come with welcoming party!! We are not liked and we are blamed for many things that we don't do...
Don't get me started on dat topic...You'll be sorry!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask why you can't ride in the rain... but then I remember how easy it is to get pnuemona at your age...









 Well at least I made it so far...so mmmmmmmmgood!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

Is it too late for a coffee?


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

I sure hope not......I`m waiting on service too


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I sure hope not......I`m waiting on service too


You better watch it,you might get a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead...


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh I don`t think Les would do that to me.....at least I hope not


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2002)

So, I had to open this morning??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning DG806- Haven't heard from ya in a while....How is everything. I am in a frenzy getting ready for my trip. And I am pissed cause I am starting to lean out already- really and now I am gonna go and eat crap on vacation 
Two steps fwd----three steps back


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm doing great! I took the day off yesterday!! 
Well, you don't have to eat crap while your gone! Just not too much anyway!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Ah that explains your abscence! do anything interesting? I would have slept!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Dero....do you get the feeling we are being refused service??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2002)

Well my brother from Oklahoma was in and his two little girls(3 and 5) Had a sleep over with my little girl. I got up yesterday morning and cooked them Pancakes with pure maple syrup covered in chocolate!!! Mmmmm!! And yes I had to have one too!! It rained all afternoon and I did take about a 3 hour nap!!! Man that was so nice!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2002)

Kuso.............go away!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Kuso.............go away!!!



dg.....fuk off 

BTW....thanks for the PM dude


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey...check it in a few minutes....I have a new one for 
you!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning everyone - I'm still drinking my coffee


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Morn`n mochy...........me too


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

What time for you Kuso - isn't it night time?


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

It`s 10:15 here......but I gotta regain my top post whore status tonight


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

You aren't really drinking coffee are you.  You will never get to sleep.  Although when I fly into Boston tonight I am stopping at my fav coffee shop and that will be late tonight.


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Well  I just finished one......I`ll leave it at that.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning Kuso/Dero- I would never refuse service to you guys 
Mochy- so glad to have another female in here. Maybe YOU can keep them in line!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Well thats better ....now, whats you special of the day?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

special is Peanut butter pancakes with REGULAR syrup, German Egg pancakes w. lemon and syrup, or blueberry blintz'

can you tell I am really hungry this morning!!!??? I am dreaming about yummy pancakes ...mmmmm


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

Pancakes I love pancakes!  I just saw someone eating blueberry pancakes and my mouth was watering.  YUMMMY!

Me keep them in line - YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

'morning Leslie!!!
Kuso,go to bed!!He,he...D'you get in any trouble while I was away?Mochy is going to take care of business???
I'll have a jumbo of dat SPECIAL HOUSE BLEND,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 man dat kicks a whallop!!!!
Leslie,jus'cus you're on hollidays,it does not mean you HAVE to eat junk!!!Don't tell me WE have to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some sense, into ya!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning Dero- I know but the buffets out in Lv are phenomenal. I admit it I am a WEAKLING!!!! Well we will see. I will pack shorts and skirts only (which I rarely wear cause I have the classic "I'm too fat" syndrome we girls get That way I won't wanna feel fat when I wear them . Yep, I will be fine! 
gonna go make my oats- I am starving!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

Ya grrrrrrrrrrrls are way too hard on yourself!!!"
I look fat" she says...SHEECH!!!!!PFFFFFT! 
Sorry to disagree witya BUTT,naw,negative,no way ozzer and the rest...Are you wearing those contacts again???
Just to keep in mind
NOVEMBER,NOVEMBER,NOVEMBER,when you go by those bufet...
I could be your little voice


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning Dero- I know but the buffets out in Lv are phenomenal. I admit it I am a WEAKLING!!!! Well we will see. I will pack shorts and skirts only (which I rarely wear cause I have the classic "I'm too fat" syndrome we girls get That way I won't wanna feel fat when I wear them . Yep, I will be fine!
> gonna go make my oats- I am starving!!



Mirage has a good buffet with all you can eat Shrimp.  Yummy!  Shrimp is good for you.  Most of them also have fresh turkey and beef.

Seafood buffet at the Rio is awsome because you can pick and choose your own veggies, meat and seasonings for your very own stirfry.  Thats my favorite.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

I will be a good little girl


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

See,NO JUNK!!!Just remember...M O D E R A T I O N ...
Gawd listen to me,I'm a nag!!!
HAVE SOME FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mochy,you know wheer Leslie keeps dos special house blend beans?????


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I will be a good little girl


Dat's wat I was affraid of!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

> Mochy,you know wheer Leslie keeps dos special house blend beans?????



No but I could sure use a double espresso mocha latte right now!


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

YOZZZA!!!Dat bad?




Before Leslie goes away,could you find out for me(if I don't see her)?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> special is Peanut butter pancakes with REGULAR syrup, German Egg pancakes w. lemon and syrup, or blueberry blintz'
> 
> can you tell I am really hungry this morning!!!??? I am dreaming about yummy pancakes ...mmmmm



Yep Leslie you have confirmed it... I'm in love!!!! 

I don't know anyone that likes peanut butter pancakes...  when I go out for breakfast I always get a side of PB and smother my pancakes with it.. then pour on the maple syrup.. OMG it's like the next best thing to sex for me..  

Hi Mochy!!!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

I do the same thing.  I love peanut butter on my pancakes.  And great Canadian Maple syrup fresh from the maple shack!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

OH great now I'm in love with 3 women.. Amanda, Leslie and now Dino..... OH I hope BO doesn't find out!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

You're in TROUBLE


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> You're in TROUBLE



With you? Amanda? or Dino? Cause BO I can handle... it's women that give me a "hard" time


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

You can handle BO.....Bwahahahaha!  I can't even handle that guy.......

Hi PB!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> You can handle BO.....Bwahahahaha!  I can't even handle that guy.......
> 
> Hi PB!



Well I wasn't thinking of handling him the way you handle him.... eeewww!!!!

Hi Dino


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2002)

> Hi Mochy!!!



Hi PB!


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

Eh Dino!!! How goes it?
PB,name one woman you are not in love with!!!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

Eh Dero!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

to quote Dino... "Eh"???


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

Admit it, you love our spunky Canadian lingo!....EH!


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

He'll NEVER admit it...EH?
PB,how is the dress?Sosunni's dress!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

EH??  PB was wearing a dress?  Where I the pics?  I want to see this!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Admit it, you love our spunky Canadian lingo!....EH!



It's not the lingo it's the spunky Canadians I love!!!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

Aahhhhh, isn't that sweet......


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> EH??  PB was wearing a dress?  Where I the pics?  I want to see this!



Actually I do have a pic of me from 1987... Alice in Wonderland and I changed costumes one Haloween....


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

Should I push my luck?...
PB!!!Keep your hands to yourself DUDE!!!
Butt thanks...


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2002)

wwwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaattttt?

I wanna see!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> wwwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaattttt?
> 
> I wanna see!



I'll have to find it and scan it one of these days...  

and Dero no I haven't seen it.. yet!!


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 27, 2002)

Evening all....what's up?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

hey penquin!
where did you come from? You weren't here when I first started here


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

Now that Penguin and Leslie are together i know things are going to get nasty.............


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 27, 2002)

Been working hard for a while so haven't been around much


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

WHAT?! whatcha mean there guy??


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Now that Penguin and Leslie are together i know things are going to get nasty.............




...............don't know what you mean...... ...KP is just a mere fledgling......


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

L2196- I was joshin about his pic posting habits......


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> L2196- I was joshin about his pic posting habits......




What like.......


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

EXACTLY!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

Okay call me what you will... but I like the bra and panties. Think my girl would look awesome in those... course the black stockings add a real sexy touch..


----------



## Dero (Jun 27, 2002)

He,he...da Coffee House will be plastered with hotty pics,will da propriator go for it?
KP,How goes it DUDE??


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 27, 2002)

I actually think this is one of my better posts


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Do you sell either shots of vodka. JD or shouchu here??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

Hell, today's friday..I'll take some black jack!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Over here it`s Fridaynight....and I`ve already taken too many


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good morning.
Hey Kuso!

Well, got my morning coffee buzz on. Had to stop by the shoppette. (it's the military version of a kwiki-mart)
I got a star bucks vanilla frappacino (sp)
I think I am losing my touch...I walked past a good looking red head. I did, of course say 'morning to her. (I may be slow...but I'm still polite!)
I didn't even check to see if she was wearing a wedding band..

I am slipping!
(I actually ahve a lot on my mind. I have a Microsoft exam in just under 4 hours...and am still going over study stuff..)
oh well. another day in the life of...


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey burner...how`s it going??

Long time no....um....post 

Dude....is there something you can take for that??? I`m married but still manage to see if there is a ring or not


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

been buggin' over this exam....
it's 125.00 pass OR fail...I prefer PASS..call me silly.
If that's not enough, I have an interview w/ my companyn for a system administer position. Like I'e had time to prepare for that.
Ah well, as they say, if you cannot dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull shit..

so...will not be on much today. Maybe this afternoon..if I am in a good mood...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

Damn you people actually look if they have a ring????  Okay I used to do that years and years ago... but that was only because that was the only type of woman I'd chase!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

yeah, me and my silly morals...


I have this thng that if I can get a married woman to cheat with me, what's to say that if / when I get married, the wife won't cheat on me?
Not the greatest logic, but it works.

Well, I just got back from my exam...and I PASSED! hell yeah! 2 down, five more to go...then I will be an official Microsoft...geek..with a bigger paycheck!


As a celebration, I stopped off at the Dairy Queen and got teh chicken strip basket and a peanut buster parfait. I already look like shiat, so another thousand worthless calories ain't gonna hurt me a bit...


My wrist is almost back to normal, and I will be back in the gym monday morning to tear it up!
I just dropped my deposit for the now annual Cozumel scuba diving vacation. I've got 5 months to get as lean and muscular as possible!
I had some pictures taken of me last weekend on the river...damn, I look bad...if my ego will allow it, I will post in my new journal next weekend...
It will definately be a 'before' pic!

This afternoon, I have an interview for a system administration job at where I work now. It will mean a a raise $$
 WAHOO!
And get to go back onto a regular Mon - Fri job..no more of this 12 hour shift crap...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

I come here to drink my coffee in peace and check out the hot waitresses..... and then Burner comes in and just start blabbing away.... LOL

Good to go on the exam.. the wrist.. and the possible raise!!! Not sure about the diet you got going there though!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, give me a double!! Need a break from our religion discussion!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, me and my silly morals...
> 
> 
> ...




WTG!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yeah, give me a double!! Need a break from our religion discussion!



Oh damn that was a religious deiscussion?? I thought it was about freedom of speech..  shoot I never get into religious discussions!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh damn that was a religious deiscussion?? I thought it was about freedom of speech..  shoot I never get into religious discussions!!!


 
Yeah, it did get sidetracked! That happens alot around here! Just like this coffee house. One minute we are saying goodmorning and the next we are talking about topless waitresses!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> topless waitresses!!




WHERE??????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

yeah, where is that topless waitress...I need a refil!

Thanx PB & DG....
damn, that rhymed. I'm a poet and didn't even know it....
had to be said..

What can I say, the sugar from all that garbage I just ate is kicking in!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

Here she is...I found her!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

dude...that's my saturday night back up...h-h-how did you get that picture?


----------



## King Penguin (Jun 28, 2002)

That reminds me of a Girl Friend.........wait a minute I will go see if she's still in the attic! 

.......................yup but she's a bit flat!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

?????


----------



## Leslie (Jun 28, 2002)

alot of posting here! Haven't had time to BREATHE today. I am leaving for Vegas and going bananas! I will miss you all and don't forget about me!!
I return 07/06/02. Talk to you then!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> alot of posting here! Haven't had time to BREATHE today. I am leaving for Vegas and going bananas! I will miss you all and don't forget about me!!
> I return 07/06/02. Talk to you then!!!





Hmm maybe I can cruise with my Dad to Vegas meet you for dinner and they fly back.... oh wait BF... dammit hehe

Have a great time!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

what?!?! PB has a weakness? He has a kryptonite effect from women???
BF's? 
Say it isn't so!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what?!?! PB has a weakness? He has a kryptonite effect from women???
> BF's?
> Say it isn't so!



Yes BF and Husbands... They leave me powerless when they are within a 50ft radius of their girl.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll drink to that!
bar keep? Danm, where'd that girl get off to...?


----------



## Dero (Jul 2, 2002)

Eh!!!What gives?
I go away for a few days and you shut down this joint!!!!!
I WANT SOME JOE!!!!please!!!
Hmmmm...Ok,so Leslie is in Lost Wages we can't let her down...
Que passa will all you gringos that usually frequent this here establishment,mental lockup????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

yo, dero!
What's shakin?
JKust downed a star bucks frappacino thing. Guess this place went to a self serve establishment?


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2002)

Eh,I'm beside myself I just finished my JUMBO latter,





 Here's a round on me...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

where ya been Dero???


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2002)

I was working on the Canada festivities here in Ottawa,a big a$$ concert,actually two concert on July first...
BUTT,I is back now...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that pic you posted! How was it??


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2002)

It was soso,it's a familly oriented show so...
The highlight of the day was the David Usher band,he rocks


----------



## Heidi (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It was soso,it's a familly oriented show so...
> The highlight of the day was the David Usher band,he rocks




Um, hello?  This thing on? tap tap tap


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Heidi *_
> 
> 
> 
> Um, hello?  This thing on? tap tap tap



OMG lol - WELCOME.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello! Welcome Heidi!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2002)

You know her MBC?
Oh, she's a monkey!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Heidi *_
> Um, hello?  This thing on? tap tap tap



That all depends whatyou could be tapping on... 

Well hello Heidi may I buy you a round of Java???


----------



## King Penguin (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Heidi *_
> 
> 
> 
> Um, hello?  This thing on? tap tap tap




Is that date on.......strapped on.....turned on.....or XXX


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Heidi *_
> 
> 
> 
> Um, hello?  This thing on? tap tap tap








        Of course it's on!!!!What d'you expect???
 I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO DAT!!!!!!
YO,Heidi Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl or should I say Miss Titus...Ya Ya!!!  
Welcome to da oder world!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You know her MBC?
> Oh, she's a monkey!!!


Yeah she da Heidi


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

Hey Dero!
HAppy 4th!
How's things on your end?
I just got to work....I forgot my badges, soI called in to let them know. The crew commander said to go home, get them...and BRING BACK BAGELS!
So, I'm munching on a bagel with strawberry cream cheese. Life is...pretty good right now!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes Life is GOOD...no work 'til da 9...so it's paaaaaaaaaaaaaaarty time...Dude!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Boy did I need this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Been riding allllllll day,been home for an hour and suddently it hit me...Need to go to Leslie's Mojo Shop...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 4, 2002)

LOL! Dero, you have no life!!! BTW, I'm siting here drinking a beer!! (I don't either. cause I'm here!)


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Life... What's dat???Da Life O' Brian,Great flic!!!




I'll be ok,just need to bash my head a few times!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

well, I am still at work...for just little over an hour left...
then the beer shall flow!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

I gather you have Baggels and Badges!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

yeah...it cost me 10.00 friggin' bucks to get into the door!
How's that....I actually had to PAY to go to work...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

folks, my relief just showed up...so I bid y'all a great evening!
And weekend!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

I lift, my beer,I  mean my coffee...
Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Go home Flyboy!!!


----------



## dino (Jul 4, 2002)

I thought you didn't drink coffee Dero.........


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Who said dat????
I'm old 'nuf to drink it and I'm 6' so it will not stop my growth... 
What are you doing home?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Hey is everyone gone for the weekend?
I just found the coffee shop, and wondered how things are in here. I am having a shitty day and to top it off its raining. I could use some cheering up. PB i could also use some crypto to get rid of the bf, he is being an a$$.


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Just tell him to go for a walk for da week end!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Then, you can join some of us in da Live Chat... 
Kuso,meet ya there...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

I cant i live in his house, too bad though.


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2002)

Eh just trying to help...
So,dat bad Eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

You coming to the live chat or what? Kuso? Dero?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

I`m there


----------



## dino (Jul 4, 2002)

Where's the live chat???


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

It's on the Main Page, under the "Other" category.....


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

Gee everyone was on here yesterday while I was stuck laying by the pool working on my now deeper, darker, richer tan... sipping on Smirnoff Ice(s).. course this was after a morning in bed , then breakfast with some homemade coffee crum cake,,, Mmmm, mmmm good!!!!  

Hey J'bo, Lina welcome to Leslie's   Don't mind the guys here.. too much caffiene!!! 

J'bo get your PM yet??? Lets talk Sweetie.


----------



## Dero (Jul 5, 2002)

EH!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> EH!!!



Huh??? Isn't that "eh?" and not "eh!"  I just don't understand this Canadian language.


----------



## dino (Jul 5, 2002)

Huh = eh!!!!!!   LMAO


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Huh = eh!!!!!!   LMAO



Butt... Huh is a ? not a !


----------



## dino (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't think so bud........I'm heard BO talk, and he uses huh as much as we use eh!!  Nice try though.......


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2002)

you tell'em Dino sweetie!  he he


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I don't think so bud........I'm heard BO talk, and he uses huh as much as we use eh!!  Nice try though.......


That's from spending so much time on the phone with you, eh?


----------



## Dero (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Huh??? Isn't that "eh?" and not "eh!"  I just don't understand this Canadian language.


EH!!!= Yo you,what do you think you are saying talking about kuso and me like you just did...That's what dat EH =.  
Thanks dino...eh,we have to talk about next weekend...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2002)

Dont bug the eh hey.
I use hey more then eh.
I am trying to transfer to the USA so i am refraining from using eh.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dont bug the eh hey.
> I use hey more then eh.
> I am trying to transfer to the USA so i am refraining from using eh.



Well we use a lot of Huh's and You knows and don't forget Like, like you know huh?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2002)

i am going to live chat now PB, cum and join in.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am going to live chat now PB, cum and join in.



I came...


----------



## Dero (Jul 7, 2002)

LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! 
You're back!!!How was it? Had fun??? 
When ya get a chance,tell us allllll about it...
Yes,over a hot cup of JO!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You're back!!!How was it? Had fun???
> When ya get a chance,tell us allllll about it...
> Yes,over a hot cup of JO!!!



You mean over a "hot" J'bO


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2002)

PB you cum up with the best comments.
Leslie isnt back yet, are you?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB you cum up with the best comments.



Thank you   I tend to cum up with more than comments 

I do believe she is back... at least she is logged on. 

Later all... nap time  

Oh and J'BO ever check your emails... LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2002)

Welcome back Leslie!  I missed ya!  How was Vegas?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes i checked my email, thanks for the chillin pics.
A little too close up for my liking though.

When your ready Leslie, let us all know how you vacation was.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2002)

ARRGGGG! Damn mondays! Don't we have some beer around here??


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 8, 2002)

Beer?  In a coffee house?  That must be Buzzz Beer, right?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2002)

BUZZZ???


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes i checked my email, thanks for the chillin pics.
> A little too close up for my liking though.



Hmmmm


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

Is there any coffee left on at this time of day?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Dero ! I didn't think there was ANY coffee today! I wasn't able to even log on at work today! how are ya buddy! I am great! A little tired and bloated from all the junk I ate- but I am good


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

Good to hear you had a great time in Lost Wages...Yes I read your journal da other day...
Well welcume back to da joint!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

morning Leslie!
Welcome back! Had a great trip? Win?


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

I think I might have had ONE cup of that special blend too many this morning...
See da brown glow to me this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hiya everybody... How are we???


Hi Leslie


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

quit kissing up dero!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

I can always KISS DOWN


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

Very true!! She might like that!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

be good children!! Morning boys!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

Did you say "Be good Children"????????
  ...
Sorry Leslie,it has been a 
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time since I have heard dat...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

Hello Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

so whats shaking here? I have been gone for a week and you guys have no stories to tell???

Dg- who is dixie??


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

So Les....do you sell vodka rocks here?? I need a couple.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Dg- who is dixie??




Dixie is not a person.....it's the south in general. Beautiful mountains and beaches!! (not the north!)


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

Vodka rocks? Or on the rocks baby. I can drink anything- but Vodka really fuks me up!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> So Les....do you sell vodka rocks here?? I need a couple.



Kuso, the weeks just starting and you're drinking already? You alkie!


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Vodka rocks? Or on the rocks baby. I can drink anything- but Vodka really fuks me up!



Thats the idea when you drink Vodka 

A tip for you.........keep it in the freezer.....NOT just the fridge, tastes much better and doesn`t seem to do as much damage.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie is not a person.....it's the south in general. Beautiful mountains and beaches!! (not the north!)


HMMM I never heard of that! Why dixie?


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, the weeks just starting and you're drinking already? You alkie!




Hey... I waited til Tuesday night already 

Naa, not drinking, just kinda fell like one now.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> HMMM I never heard of that! Why dixie?



You never heard the song "I wish I was in the land of Dixie, look away, look away, dixie land"?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

oh boy


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

South is nice...but can have all that damn humidity!

Ever tried teh smirnov ice? Comes in 6 pack bottles? Kind of like a Mike's Hard Lemonade. Tried one a few weeks ago...damn, they are good!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

So Leslie...What happened to you last night?Signed in da room and got ALL quiet,not a peep...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

I went in on accident then walked my dogs, came back and everyone was gone


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

DogS,what kind do you have?How many?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

One is named dero, one is named dg, one is named kuso.........


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

can I be added to the pound? puh-lease?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

LMAO! No actually one is named Dice and the other Rocky. a maltese and boston terrier. Would like a BIG dog- but I live in apt  Two males who love to hump each other    So I guess kinda like dero and Kuso...J/K LOL


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

YO,Rosco!!!
Get it right...
Call me a frog,a HairBall,Furball...
BUTT NOT A DAWG 
That's kuso 's thing!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMAO! No actually one is named Dice and the other Rocky. a maltese and boston terrier. Would like a BIG dog- but I live in apt  Two males who love to hump each other    So I guess kinda like dero and Kuso...J/K LOL


LESLIE!!!!!!
   
What have I done to you to deserve such...Hmmm...Moi and kuso...
HA...!!!
NO WAY LADY!!!Done many things in my life...BUTT another guy...
NO WAY...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

I like the sound of Leslie's dogs better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

my friend has two boxers....they tend to also do the ball licken and humpty hump....that's SO not right!

The first time I went over to go riding with him (on sport bikes) I had on my full leathers. His dog Theo (only one at the time) came up to say 'howdy. I kneeled down and pet him. He put his two front paws on my knee as a 'hug'...until I felt this bumping against my leg....ol boy was loving his little heart out! I pushed him back off me and stood up...talk about a dejected look...almost like: Hey...I was almost done!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

Dat almost describes kuso on J'bo's leg TO A  T!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

YEP - Got to laugh at that one


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I like the sound of Leslie's dogs better!


Eh,you into dogs...
OMG!!!!   
Ya learn some everyday!!!!
Pstttt RoscoDude,we need to have a talk,I meen Mano a Mano...
Guys don't do dogs...
Oops,too many people here...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is my dog
She is so cute


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, just wondered in here to see what was going on and I read about Dero and Kuso. Who would have known.  

She is a cutie mochy.


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

'Nuff 'bout da dawgs...
My dog is looking at me in a weird way,as if he can read and understands,he's got da look,man I was NOT BROKEN!!!
WHY DID YOU GET ME FIXED...
...
That's coming from my Colly...
Then my Newfy/Shepperd is looking at him kinda of going
"Yo was just a bad lay..."
I'm glad you got fixed!!!
Look at da MUTT we ended up with,Dat Heinz57!!! (Mixture of Colly,Newfy and German Shepperd)
They are ALL great dogs!!!
I got lots of room to let them run...I'm not in da city!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey dero....link doesn't work!

Now you take it out!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

huh??? Don't see nothin


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

Try this...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

Dero I am in love wit your dog!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

I have pics of mine - I will attahc later when iI have more time. This is getting to be a dog bragging thread


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

Dero
that is a beautiful collie.   Dogs are my favorite.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 9, 2002)

L-diddley!

Just stopping in to choot da chit witchu...

Haven't been able to keep up every day lately. Looks like you had a great time in LV! Its really hard not to in that city, right?

Looks like we can get coffee and dog food in here now too! How convenient!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

He,he...How is your experience going...(da Manipulation thread?)
Yeah dog food in dat corner and coffee in da other 
Or is it the ...
You try and let me know...
Grounded dog food is NOT my fav!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Dero I am in love wit your dog!!!!!



Dero, you did it now! I'm going home to take a pic of my yellow and black labs!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes he's DA PRINCE!!!
You can imagine when I started to hang here and met Prince(not my dog BUTT da DUDE HERE!!!) My suprise!!!
He's a great dog,when it comes to a Colly,as a dog he is 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stupid!!!
Of course ,he's a pure bread!!!
Can't teach him anything...He's just a looker!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

I feel good...na,na,na,na,na,na,na!
I feel goog(a la James Brown)
Yeah let me hear it one time,HOP...
Let me hear it two time,HOP,HOP...
...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just 'cus,da sun is shining and it's FREAKEN HOT,
GAWD I LOVE DA HEAT!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Your such a good singer Dero.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Your such a good singer Dero.



Oohhhhhh! That's what he was doing!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2002)

Guess we need to hire a new topless waitress! Maybe a donut queen??


----------



## Dero (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Your such a good singer Dero.


  
Thanks J'Bo!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Oohhhhhh! That's what he was doing!!!!


As for ya Rosco!!!!
   ...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2002)

I suppose the hot sun is good seeing you get cold and snow for what........9 months out of the year??


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

'morning ALL...Hi Leslie  
So what is the Special blend today???
Grounded dog kibbles with some columbian beans? 

Yossa... 
That's powerfull stuff,I think I'm in love... 


Rosco,go ride your bike DUDE...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Kibbles n bits and bits 
COFFEE is in order for me. I am sleepy....falling asleep at my desk


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning all!!!   Kisses Leslie, Mochy, J'bo, Dino, Lina, Heidi, and MtnBikerChk....   got lots of excessive amounts of licks if ya need any


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh no...Thanks PB you Dawg!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

Haha, why you havent been gettin any in the last couple days or what? BTW PB where are the stories in your journal? What is going on with you? how are things going? We need to know you know.


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

There ya go,a round of my SPECIAL BLEND!!!
It wakes you,up or stops da heart!!!!!
Anybody????


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Haha, why you havent been gettin any in the last couple days or what? BTW PB where are the stories in your journal? What is going on with you? how are things going? We need to know you know.



Oh I've been getting plenty.. but I always have reserves!!!  I'll post in my diary today... maybe some good, nasty reading!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

'mornin!
I'll pass on the kibles, but take the house blend. King size it, if you would plaese. Ohhh...and a doughnut? Great. Creme filled..little white specles on it? If yaq are going to do it, do it big!


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

How`s it going Burner??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

just getting into work, my friend. Waiting to see if someone else will make the coffee..
Didn't want to wake up...guess I had a productive night in the gym last night...shoulders and arms.....mucho sore.\

How are things on your end?


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

Pretty fine.....had the day off.....spent the morning having cyber sex here  and then the arvo at the pool <------just wanted to use him LOL 

Nursing a little sunburn now though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

your day off was better than mine....
I read a book. Pretty dam exciting, eh? I also jumped on the motorcycle and rode around for awhile, but that was pretty much about it, besides the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Kuso has left the area.... 



some guys are just selfish.....


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

I`m back


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2002)

Heee,heeee,heeee...
Don't play da game,play da player!!!! 



Hmmm,might be dat kuso will get his ass kicked!!!




HI J'BO!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_



Impossible.....could never happen.........I hope  

The whipping does look good though


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

....now...put some STANK on it!


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Impossible.....could never happen.........I hope
> ...




Hate to breack it to you,BUTT...


I hate to see a grown man cry!


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

Ok...I CLEANED UP DA MESS!!!
Whoever was here on saturday had left da place a MESS!!!
Tables were overturned,cups broken all over da place.
Must have been somebody with a surplus of adrenaline... 
Anyway,Leslie,coffee's ready,you wanna a cup?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

afternoon Dero! I need coffee i suppose. I am lazy today!


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

Good afternoon to you too...
It's aloud to be lazy,it's sunday.
So how are things with you,how's life?
So I'll willingly be your servant...just sit here,I'll brb with a cup of jo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey alot has gone on in the past couple of sessions i hear. Too bad i have missed you guys.



Leslie, You keep those boys in line for me. I will be back in the chat room Monday night. I may bring some friends with me to play. Its girls night out Monday. Fun stuff.


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

J'Bo,while I'm at it...you wanna cup of jo also...?


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

Alright GRRRRRLLLLLZ,here you go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So what is everybody up to today?
I went for a ride this morning,it was awesome,saw a deer and it's baby(BAMBI) not too many people out and about on da trails at 7am,that's what I like.Then I ended up at the lake around 11am,spent an hour,just goofing around in da water...
Now,I'll be da waiter...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

Sounds nice Dero. My parents were her elast night and left this morning. Seeing them was nice. I have errands to do today then me and my BF are hitting a movie......

Mon night- MAYBE I will be there too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

You are by  a lake????
Dam, that must be great! Your day is WAY better than mine....
I do get to look foward to getting off work in four more hours....
fisrt, I get to go to the gym..and pound my chest into total submission..then it is over to a friends for bbq chicken and margaritas!

What movie are ya going to go see, Leslie?


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

Then I know I will be THERE that's for sure...(like any other night)
Tuesday and wednesday I will be away,going to a friends cottage,yes there will be more mountainbike riding(his cottage is about 5 miles from a major trail network) and a campfire at night,
so far there are 6 of us going and we are working hard to get MORE people...
Who knows,we might go for a night ride!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You are by  a lake????
> Dam, that must be great!


I wish!!!
No I have to drive for about an hour an a half to get there,butt once I'm there,it's heaven!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

yeah...but worth he drive! It's a 2 our drive to hit the mountains for snow boarding...

I have a friend who lives in Gunnison, Co. She is big into river rafting/kayaking. Might eb headed up there next weekend. She says I left beer there that she won't drink...guess I HAVE to go back...


ya know, I'd love to go with ya...bu the distance....my bike sux....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

Well i lazyed around til about 1pm and then picked up a few friends of mine and we headed over to a local beach (15 min away). Swam for an hour and then sun tanned, man life is really hard. Now i am going to go for a drive with my bf and we are going to the drive in for supper.


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

Enjoy,da night!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Sounds nice Dero. My parents were her elast night and left this morning. Seeing them was nice. I have errands to do today then me and my BF are hitting a movie......
> 
> Mon night- MAYBE I will be there too


What!!!!?!!!!?...
You telling me that YOUR PARENTS ARE THE ONE DAT LEFT THE PLACE IN SHAMBLES????
How was da movie????


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

Hellllllllllllo?(BIG ECHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)
Hmmmmm da joint is empty...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

well you haven't been around and Pitboss is having some personall issues!!
Missed ya!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2002)

No Beer!! That's why!! When are we going to start selling beer??


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> No Beer!! That's why!! When are we going to start selling beer??


Need a permit...You should know dat DG!!!!Don't wanna get busted!!!




Oh,ok... I'm BACK!!!!
Open da doors,let everybody know dat LESLIE's COFFEE SHOP...



IS OPEN!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

They only sell decaf in here. Yuck


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2002)

Oh hell.................I give permission! I'm the cop around here..who's gonna bust ya? Kuso, partay time!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

OK... Butt one thing DG,put dat dang BILLY STICK away been pocked twice so far...AND I DINOT LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> They only sell decaf in here. Yuck



Tell me about it, pretty soon all we will have is water! Blech!


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

No way!!!
We have all da coffees except DECAFF!!!!
C'mon Leslie,you selling da joint short...
Latter,espresso,mocca java,all da flavours,you name,we've got it... 
You da owner of this joint Les,please no false advertisment...
PLOUUUUUUUUUUUEASE!!!!! 








and at night,after clossing hours,da good stuff comes OUT,from dat locked cabinet in da corner...you know what I'm talking'bout...


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_Tell me about it, pretty soon all we will have is water! Blech!



I thought this was YOUR coffee house???   Can't you sell anything you want in your own place???


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I thought this was YOUR coffee house???   Can't you sell anything you want in your own place???


For once,we agree on sumting AlBob!!!
I say we get a new owner!!! 
C'mon Les,get a liscense!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Well Albob, I guess she can sell regular, but Team DPw8 have outlawed caffene. So if I couldn't drink it, then I wouldn't even want to see it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, pretty soon all we will have is water! Blech!



Do you know how hard it is to go through an entire day without caffeine.  I am so tired.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well Albob, I guess she can sell regular, but Team DPw8 have outlawed caffene. So if I couldn't drink it, then I wouldn't even want to see it.


 Then you aint gonna like this place...it's gonna get crazy!


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well Albob, I guess she can sell regular, but Team DPw8 have outlawed caffene. So if I couldn't drink it, then I wouldn't even want to see it.


When did DAT happened?????


Go away for a couple of days and BANG...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

The evils of caffeine


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_When did DAT happened?????



Yeah, what he said!!!    So what's Team DPw8 gonna do?  Send the skinny little biatch to try and kick my butt?  She better bring help.


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> The evils of caffeine


Ok,so I read da thread AND not one place do I see DP or W8 saying dat coffee was outlawed...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi y'all!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

Eh PB...
How you doin' Bro?
I wish ya all da luck in finding a job...
Talk to IAB he may have some lines as for job searchs...
He just went throught that process!!!
Nothin' to lose!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Pitboss, I really hope everything works out for you.  

Dero,

Leslie and Mochy have paid their hard earned money for the honor of having Team DPw8 tell them what to do, and in their journals coffee was put as a no no. Now Leslie, smart girl that she is, worked a loophole where she asked to use this as a tweak later.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks Dero. I'm not in any hurry. I'm giving myself a little mental break, worry more after tomorrows outcome. Heck I could still have a job.. but not for long. No way I will stay there now anyhow. 

Now I am a little confused of which route i should consider... Personal trainer or Porn star...  hmmm


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hi Pitboss, I really hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Dero,
> ...



We're not concerned about that though!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Dero,
> ...


Ok...I get you know!
I'll shut up now(about da c,o,f,f,e,e.)...Don't want to interfere with the DPW8 team...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2002)

DID SOMEONE SAY COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I NEED COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Now I am a little confused of which route i should consider... Personal trainer or Porn star...  hmmm



Well, if you're planning on getting paid by the inch you'll be broke in either profession.    (  )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

I am about to fall asleep, does a cup of decaf trick your mind into thinking it is getting the good stuff.


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

Let me think,hmmmmmmmm...No,nobody said that...
Sorry Moch,I did'nt know...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Well, if you're planning on getting paid by the inch you'll be broke in either profession.    (  )



Albob, that is just what mmafiter said about you in the Nude Beach poll thread.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Well, if you're planning on getting paid by the inch you'll be broke in either profession.    (  )



That just cost you about $36.00 ... you know that part you send back to my attention.... oops!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that and am hoping Pitboss can come up with a witty response so I can use it on mmafiter.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_That just cost you about $36.00 ... you know that part you send back to my attention.... oops!!!



But you won't be there when it gets there.  Oh CRAP!!!  I'm screwed either way.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

LOL.... It will be okay. It will get credited back to your account. geez cry baby!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 18, 2002)

Need a caffine boost here so i thought i'd drop into the coffee house . 

Whatever it is make it a double and make it STRONG


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

'morning all!!!!!
Cheech,dero goes back to wooooooo,wooooooooor...(still can't say it! ) Anyway,I'm going back to dat place,only for da next 10 nights...I still get da days OFF!! 
How's our lovely hostesse today?Oh Leslie...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2002)

oh no Dero! no riding for ten days or do you not sleep much??


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Morning Dero- What do you do for work? It is about time Dero!! Will you still be chatting during the late hours?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello leslie! He's a pretend rock star!


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh yes,you won't get rid of me dat easily...actually I will be getting home at around 2AM so...none of this early chit-chat for a while...
I'm a sound technician in a theatre complex(NO,not a movie house)theatre as in live theatre,dance,orchestra...dat kind of theatre complex!
For da next ten days I will be woooor,forget it,I will be doing sound for the Ottawa International Jazz Festival.Yeah... I will be grooving to da tunes of all these cool cats,good vibes...He,he... 
One night it will be standard Jazz,then the other night will be Avant-Gard Jazz,yeah that stuff way off da wall...
I'm a standard Jazz guy...Nate King Cole,Billy Holliday,Duque Ellington,yeah,those guys...


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hello leslie! He's a pretend rock star!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Oh yes,you won't get rid of me dat easily...actually I will be getting home at around 2AM so...none of this early chit-chat for a while...
> I'm a sound technician in a theatre complex(NO,not a movie house)theatre as in live theatre,dance,orchestra...dat kind of theatre complex!
> For da next ten days I will be woooor,forget it,I will be doing sound for the Ottawa International Jazz Festival.Yeah... I will be grooving to da tunes of all these cool cats,good vibes...He,he...
> ...



So I guess this means you will sneak in some riding still?


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

Most dubbadibly!!!I have too,you know have a afternoon ride before going to dat place for 9pm...
Life is good!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

ah yes Dero , I believe I asked before. Sounds cool!


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

it is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY cool,I love my job!!!
How unusuall...Somebody dat actually admits to LOVING his job,guess I'm one of da lucky one!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 22, 2002)

Can I have a glass of CARROT JUICE?  
Well...gotta have some thing!!!

Hiya ALL,
EH Leslie  ,how's da propriator of dis fine establishment???

Hot,hot,hot...sticky and humid  
Anybody have any suggestion as to how to keep my igloo from 
constantly MELTING??? 
My poor dogslegde team is just wiped,poor puppies!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

MOrning Dero- Carrot Juice- Blech!
My office feels like an igloo!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 22, 2002)

Hmmmmm...'afternoon Leslie.
If your office feels like my igloo...YOU are outside!!!
and it's    Feel da heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

I know...I'm a post whore!!!
Wazzzzzzzzzzup J?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

i am really sad today


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

can you chat for a bit?


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm there...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

mind if I join you guys?


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

You don't need to ask!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok, where is the owner of this here establishment......muffy burns?? She has let it go to hell!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

My coffee needs a little warm up here... hello?????


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 15, 2002)

What can I do you fer mistah??


----------



## Leslie (Aug 15, 2002)

Muffy did not let it go! I almost went out of business cause no one came in for da special....me!


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

Well......I`ll take two servings of that special please


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> What can I do you fer mistah??



Oh I think it's getting warm now!!!!  Hmmm a little cream?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Muffy did not let it go! I almost went out of business cause no one came in for da special....me!



Oh no crying Sweetie. here cum sit on PB"s lap...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 15, 2002)

KUSO, its buy 2 get one free today! 

PB, oh how I have missed thee!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> PB, oh how I have missed thee!



Did you say that before or after you sat on my lap?? I'm hoping after  

Miss you too Leslie


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Muffy did not let it go! I almost went out of business cause no one came in for da special....me!


Not like I didn't try!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_Not like I didn't try!!



I think she's hoping for a REAL customer, not some cheap-ass civil servant.  

OH CRAP, that means I'm out too!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I think she's hoping for a REAL customer, not some cheap-ass civil servant.
> ...


Hey!!!!!!  It was going to be "real in person"! But something about a boyfriend??? Not sure what that's about!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

Boyfriends don't mean squat.  Everything's legal until there's a ring involved.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Boyfriends don't mean squat.  Everything's legal until there's a ring involved.


You should have been here to tell her that! She probably thinks I am a Pervert! (Kinda don't blame her!)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_ She probably thinks I am a Pervert! (Kinda don't blame her!)



Sorry bud, I'm gonna have to back her up on this one.  It's a rare case of being guilty until you prove yourself innocent..................not that you'd ever BE innocent.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Boyfriends don't mean squat.  Everything's legal until there's a ring involved.



and for some, not even that helps.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, I'm gonna have to back her up on this one.  It's a rare case of being guilty until you prove yourself innocent..................not that you'd ever BE innocent.



There goes your christmas present!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2002)

Good morning Miss Muffy!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Dero, How about joining me in one last cup of joe here to say goodbye to Muffy! We will miss you sweetie!


----------



## Dero (Dec 13, 2002)

Man you read my mind...
Make mine a double!!! 
Guess we'll have to close the joint down...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 13, 2002)

hey, I've never been here, whats the special?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

Sure have had some good times here!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Dec 13, 2002)

Goodbye Leslie.


----------



## Dero (Dec 13, 2002)

Yup!!!
Like ALL good things,they ALWAYS cum to an end... 




To Muffy!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

whut..am I missing something here? Is someone leaving?


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Les has said goodbye


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

what?!?!?! she can't!
I won't let her!
Let's start a petition...to forbid her from leaving?


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

LMAO...did you see her thread yet? In the open chat!

I don`t think a petition will help  But I think/hope she`ll be back


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah...<sniff sniff>
I was just there, my good buddy, Lina sent me there....very sad day.
Gonna miss her stories of sneaking out of night clubs to go and eat chicken in her car!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Muffy, want to open the joint back up???????


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh no you didn't 

I cannot even read the crap  in here


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

What's this I hear,Muffy is re-opening the joint???
Oh boy!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 22, 2003)

NO...NO...NO
These were the days when they were trying to find the other half of my brain.

Good thing they found it


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

I think she needs reading lessons first?


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> NO...NO...NO
> These were the days when they were trying to find the other half of my brain.
> 
> Good thing they found it


So,wit 2 halves of a brain,it should be easier to run da joint.

Put da coffee on!!!!!

DG,what willya have???


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

Double chocolate coffee extra strong!


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
You got dat???



 
Sorry DG,it might take more persuation...It might take a while,you mind waiting?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

NOPE!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

Maybe we should tell her how awesome she is and she is the greatest waitress!


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

She should that ALREADY!!!
But if you think dat will help...


Oh Leslie,da best Coffee House propriator there is!!!
You da best!!!
(dero on his knees,grawveling...)
Please re-open da joint!!!!!!





















How was dat DG????


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

Pretty good! We will just keep bumping it if she doesn't!


----------



## King Penguin (Sep 22, 2003)

Ah ha da Coffee House is open again! Time to start posting more often


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

EH!!!It's da Penguin!!!You coming out of the pic gallery???


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

See Les! You have customers waiting!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2003)

Still waiting Les! Need a beer now!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Ummm guys,  GIVE IT A REST!!!!! 

I don't think Leslie wants to re-open the Coffee Shop.  Please let this thread die.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hi Guys- if you take a peek in my new diary entitled "Leslie's diary- FOR REAL" you will see the reason for this thread.  I am opening a "coffeeshop" where everyone can exchange greetings and babble and be pornal and stuff! I look forward to having fun with you guys! Pls feel free to check out the journal- but pls keep it to Fitness only and bring your pornalities and such in here! and so with the Mornin greetings :
> 
> Good morning Princess, Butterfly, Natural Tan, TGKFour, TwinP, Kuso, PitBoss, Jbo, W8lfter, Craig777, and if I forgot anyone- I am sorry its REAL early and I haven't finshed my coffee



yeeaaaa you forgot someone!!  How bout the guy from New Jersey? The one who keeps asking you where in NJ your from?  The one that fell off his chair the 1st time he gawked at your photos?  Remember him?  yeaaa that's right Leslie,, ME!  Not offended though, I'm fat and I understand.  Sounds wonderful that your opening a Coffee shop.   Where is the location. I may actually be able to stop by after it opens. God know I will never give up Coffee on my brand new fat ass diet plan.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually Fire I posted that on 6/21/02....More than a year ago
Shop's been closed and remains closed


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2003)

Before you hurt your head on that wall,
STOP THAT!!!!







 Ok,I had a word with Les today(and yes she 
sucker punched me,was not expecting dat)and da COFFEE SHOP is closed !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So go away...There's nuting to see,





 GO AWAY!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Actually Fire I posted that on 6/21/02....More than a year ago
> Shop's been closed and remains closed


Awwww I'm soo sorry to hear that Leslie.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

well, brew up another batch, woman!

BTW...great looking arms.....

heh heh..Dero got beat up by a girl......


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2003)

Burner, you know how women change their minds!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah..there perrogotive kinds of thing...
shoulda seen the cute femal cop slam some drunk guy outside my club this past saturday...
she could frisk me anytime...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2003)

Nothing better than a sexy female cop!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah..a woman with her own handcuffs...


----------

